# Dash Motorsports '69 Roadrunner



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Was it Tom selling the Dash '69 Roadrunner body kits?

Anyone got a website or something I can click to buy from


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Saw some dash rr on ebay but they weren't white


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> Was it Tom selling the Dash '69 Roadrunner body kits?
> 
> Anyone got a website or something I can click to buy from


Doba,Yes I have them.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

PM Tom direct!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> Doba,Yes I have them.



Thanks! Check your PMs :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 AAR CUDA (Oct 23, 2013)

*Dash Roadrunner*

Hi, new to hobby talk. Also interested in a Dash Roadrunner kit. Also looking for a black Dash Roadrunner. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1970 AAR CUDA (Oct 23, 2013)

New to Hobby Talk. Not sure how all this works yet but looks pretty cool. Interested in a Dash Roadrunner kit. Also looking for a Black Dash Roadrunner. Any help would be appreciated. Lex


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Click on the guy's name in post #3 of this thread and send him a private message. He is selling kits... Not sure if he has any black ones. You might have to paint and assemble one to get that color.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

I picked up some Dash RR kits from Tom himself @ the Richfield show.


----------

